# Urban Exploration | North Philadelphia



## J.Wolfe (Apr 15, 2012)

So today I was bike riding close to my house just north of center city Philadelphia and found this house/building. All surrounding development is being demolished and  has new construction going up. I took more pictures but these were the few b&w edits.

Canon t2i with the stock body lens. I need wider!

thanks
Justin




Solitary Confinement by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr




Help Wont Find You by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr




Let the Light Guide You by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice!  I wish I could find scenes like this around my area.


----------

